# Chausson flash 11 awning light



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, has anybody fitted an awning light to a chausson flash 11 the control panel has a switch for the light but the wiring loom goes to the printed circuit board under the seat where there is a fuse for the light but i cannot identify the correct feed. Any suggestions?


----------

